
How many GDPR notices did I get? - woodruffw
https://blog.yossarian.net/2018/05/26/How-many-GDPR-notices-did-i-get
======
ocdtrekkie
I would've pulled in all "privacy policy" emails since April 1st or so, and
probably "European privacy". Explicitly mentioning GDPR isn't much of an
assurance.

